# stocking up with coupons...ladycat style



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm going to try to do more stocking up on things for less...I saw this woman on TV and thought I'd share her very well detailed easy to follow coupon program

http://thekrazycouponlady.com/beginners/

You can also just click on the store to get the good deals weekly and the coupon database makes getting coupons matched up with sales or for things you normally buy anyway--sale or not.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Usually I coupon shop to fill the pantry during late fall & winter when I have more down time. This is also when items we use are good deals such as canned soup, baking items, holiday fixings; turkey & hams. Was also able to score 6 boxes Ball canning lids for free this year.
It isn't as economical as gardening & canning but it has it's place. 
Thanks for the link mpillow.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I've been a coupon fiend the last 6 weeks. The savings paid for a LOT of Christmas! Now I'm offended if I don't save at least 40% of my total! Last week I considered it a small victory that the only thing NOT purchased with a coupon was cupcake papers. Spent a whole 79 cents on them=they weren't even on sale!  Considering I spen $88 and saved $92 I still think I came out OK!

My goal in 2011 is to use coupons for at least 30% of my groceries. It'll go up to 50% once my goats freshen and I don't have to buy 7 gallons of milk a week!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

This past week I spent $100 at Rite-aid....I earned a $20 rebate for spending $100 since Thanksgiving and received $18 in Rite Aid plus bucks...I got cereal for under a $1 (on sale with coupons and plus bucks)a box--Lucky charms even! TP paper towels plus a whole bunch of stocking stuffers and gifts that were on sale with plus bucks back...


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Coupons have saved us so much money over the years, I have been doing it for almost three years. I rarely shop for something unless I have a coupon because I stockpile. It is so nice to have everything in my pantry. Watch for coupons for clothing also. I saved 70 dollars on presents and clothes with a coupon the other day, plus most of what I bought was on clearance.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

jennytw said:


> Watch for coupons for clothing also.


Those are frequently available.

You can get coupons for almost anything you can buy in a store.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

mpillow said:


> I'm going to try to do more stocking up on things for less...I saw this woman on TV and thought I'd share her very well detailed easy to follow coupon program
> 
> http://thekrazycouponlady.com/beginners/


Ummm, about day 2. I do NOT recommend that beginners buy 4 to 6 Sunday papers every week. I usually only get 2. You will get overwhelmed with 4 to 6 papers, and furthermore, there are many, many sources of coupons besides the Sunday inserts. (I will probably get more than two papers on Jan 2 because there will be 5 inserts that day).

Another thing to point out, if you live in a rural area, your local paper won't have complete inserts. I get the out of town big city paper.

Inserts in a small town/small city paper may have a dozen or twenty coupons on a given Sunday, while the big city paper might have 200 that same day.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

We can't get inserts unless we have home delivery. With home delivery if there is a coupon the paper delivery person wants we don't get the inserts. 

I like kroger coupons, I just load them onto my card and don't have to remember to carry any coupons with me.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Danaus, that is outragous and THEFT. You are paying for that product even if it is a newspaper!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

Hard core couponers will know why this is funny.

I was about to click on this thread to read the new post, when I happened to notice the banner ad above.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

That is hilarious, Ladycat! 

Most of my holiday shopping was done with coupons. I had coupons for all of the mall shops. I also earned some gift cards with my rewards points from American Express. I love couponing! 

In my area, I have about another week before the baking item sales end. I've already bought more than a year's supply of flour, sugar and chocolate chips. Since mom gives us a gift card to Wegman's for Christmas each year, I'm trying to decide what to use it for and what coupons to pair it with in order to get the max for the money!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

TheMartianChick said:


> Most of my holiday shopping was done with coupons. I had coupons for all of the mall shops. I also earned some gift cards with my rewards points from American Express. I love couponing!


I earned $40 in gift cards from Target and Toys R Us doing last minute Christmas shopping. I was shopping with coupons, of course!


----------



## Lone Pine (Jan 11, 2010)

That is an AWESOME link! Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

In regards to buying Sunday papers... Around here people ask for the inserts on Craigslist and there are people around who happily give them! Locally we get a monthly coupon magazine call "The Mint" which has coupons for local events, restaurants and businesses and I often post mine on Craigslist and get many replies. You may wanna give it a shot, of course it depends on the distance too, might be cheaper to buy a few papers than to drive miles for free inserts but if they are close by could save you some money.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Our local paper has no inserts, and the one big city one that they deliver to the store once a week doesn't have much either. It's frustrating looking for them when ya live in the middle of no where.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jul 5, 2010)

Mrs does coupons and makes a game out of it between her, the store and her friends. 

First of you have to have the manager over ride because savings is to much you win. If the cashier complains cause you are saving to much or a getting to many of these or those at a ridicules price and refuses you win. If you spend close to the same amount and save more than the other you win. I think her best savings so far has been 98% on the check slip. That time she had the checker and the manager refuse to allow that to happen. So she patiently waited to talk to the regional manager on the phone dialed by the store manager. Waited until the manager and had spouted off his theories. She then asked what there was about the co policy that she had in her bag that the checker and store manager didn't understand. She read it to the regional and said it was signed buy ***** which happened to be him. Phone back to manager. Head hanging low total purchase was free of charge and her coupons were returned. She went back the next day and doubled up and asked that the manager personally check her things to avoid trouble. Most employees don't realize that the store makes more money off her than most others. Not only do they get the money back from the coupon used they also get a percentage of the savings or an amount per coupon used. So they are getting cost plus out of coupon users.

She has done this for years and now the kids are into it also. The boy likes getting things and still having most of his money left when he is done. It has also taught them patients. If you can wait a bit it will be lots cheaper in a week or so.

Coupons allow us to do many thing we would not other wise be able to afford. Yea at first time can take time and be a pain in the rumpus. However it doesn't take long to get in a groove and run with minimal time involved.



Owl


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Yes I only bought 2 sun. papers and there are places to buy whole inserts online from 40 to 80cents a piece....$1 cpns can be bought for about 12cents at similar sites (mentioned on the krazy cpn site.)

Has anyone had any luck with swagbucks?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Forgot.... you can preview the Sunday coupons....in case it *would* be a good week to buy more than 2 papers. 
just google preview the Sunday coupons...and do check the printable database as well


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

mpillow said:


> I'm going to try to do more stocking up on things for less...I saw this woman on TV and thought I'd share her very well detailed easy to follow coupon program
> 
> http://thekrazycouponlady.com/beginners/
> 
> You can also just click on the store to get the good deals weekly and the coupon database makes getting coupons matched up with sales or for things you normally buy anyway--sale or not.


Just wanted to say thanks for posting this link. I have learned alot already and have printed out several coupons. Also saw while exploring the site that bath and body works is having a really good deal on lotions and I just happen to have a gift card for there YAY! :nanner:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Spotted Owl said:


> Yea at first time can take time and be a pain in the rumpus. However it doesn't take long to get in a groove and run with minimal time involved.


True!



mpillow said:


> Forgot.... you can preview the Sunday coupons....in case it *would* be a good week to buy more than 2 papers.
> just google preview the Sunday coupons...and do check the printable database as well


I post the previews on facebook, but people can check here regularly: http://www.hotcouponworld.com/forums/insert-coupons/


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

here is another site that offers preview http://taylortownpreview.com/
Ladycat- isn't next week a big week for inserts??


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

jennytw said:


> here is another site that offers preview http://taylortownpreview.com/
> Ladycat- isn't next week a big week for inserts??


Yes. 5 inserts are scheduled. I already told my brother to pick up more than the usual two papers next week.

http://www.hotcouponworld.com/forums/insert-coupons/378747-01-02-11-inserts.html

And I post the previews at Hot Coupon World as much as 2 or 3 weeks before Taylortown. :grin:


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Where can I find walmart previews?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Merks said:


> Where can I find walmart previews?


You won't find Walmart ad scans at any ethical site I know of, because Walmart has forbidden the advance posting of their sales circulars.

But the deals/coupon forums do continually post Walmart deals. For example:

Walmart Deals at We Use Coupons

Walmart Deals at Hot Coupon World


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Great thread!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

bee, yes it is theft. But the newspaper company won't do anything about it and neither will the police. As for the newspaper co, they say the inserts are put in at the discretion of the person who owns that delivery route. According to them you don't pay for the inserts, inserts are just advertisements, you pay for the paper part and as long as the paper part arrives on your doorstep that is all they care about. In fact it was the newspaper company that decided to "punish" non-suscribers by not putting inserts in the papers sold out of machines and at the stores. They also "punish" those who live outside the main cities by requiring the delivery company to assemble the inserts and put them in the paper. The next closest city that has inserts is over an hour's drive away, not worth the drive on Sunday morning.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> bee, yes it is theft. But the newspaper company won't do anything about it and neither will the police. As for the newspaper co, they say the inserts are put in at the discretion of the person who owns that delivery route. According to them you don't pay for the inserts, inserts are just advertisements, you pay for the paper part and as long as the paper part arrives on your doorstep that is all they care about. In fact it was the newspaper company that decided to "punish" non-suscribers by not putting inserts in the papers sold out of machines and at the stores. They also "punish" those who live outside the main cities by requiring the delivery company to assemble the inserts and put them in the paper. The next closest city that has inserts is over an hour's drive away, not worth the drive on Sunday morning.


http://www.couponsthingsbydede.com/

you can buy inserts here


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

ladycat said:


> Yes. 5 inserts are scheduled. I already told my brother to pick up more than the usual two papers next week.
> 
> http://www.hotcouponworld.com/forums/insert-coupons/378747-01-02-11-inserts.html
> 
> And I post the previews at Hot Coupon World as much as 2 or 3 weeks before Taylortown. :grin:


 That is good to know ladycat. I go to HCW frequently, but had not been aware of this. I will check it out.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Danaus..soo they "choose" to not include paid advertising??? Bet the folks that PAY to have those things printed and delivered would love to know what is happening to their advertising dollars!!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

bee, you would think but to most of them it's not worth the fight. The newspaper prints only xxx amount and if they run out before all the papers are distributed the customer got their xxx distributed. 

mpillow, I had coupons.com for a while which is a great place to find coupons but they changed a lot of their parameters and got lost since I didn't update their settings. I rarely used them anyway. Half the stuff I buy there are never any coupons for so I watch sales and shop the store ads. 

Hmm, now that I think of it we haven't been getting our advertisement bag hung on the mailbox lately. It either arrives late on Sunday or not at all. That one I will complain about. Nobody here got it 3 weeks ago and we didn't have one yesterday.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

You Guys are Amasing, my head would explode.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm focusing my efforts to just one store...rite-aid for now....but with the Sunday papers comes the sale flyers and the drug stores have little symbols that show there is a manufacturer cpn to clip to go with the sale.....its not so hard or complicated. Any it is money in my pocket....major incentive!


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

I wish I could figure out this coupon thing, it just makes my head spin how you all get such great deals. I can"t do that no matter how hard I try!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

NamasteMama said:


> I wish I could figure out this coupon thing, it just makes my head spin how you all get such great deals. I can"t do that no matter how hard I try!


Maybe you're trying too hard!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

NamasteMama said:


> I wish I could figure out this coupon thing, it just makes my head spin how you all get such great deals. I can"t do that no matter how hard I try!


I felt that way to, but I am now starting to get the hang of it. Start small don't try to do what these other amazing women are doing right now. I am sure they didn't just wake up one day and coupon the way they do now. I had to keep reminding myself of that and told myself not to give up over and over. I need to find some more totino's 1.00 off coupons as my store is having a sale and it will make them like .60 each for me. Thats the only thing so far that I am working on, but one saving is better then no savings.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Merks said:


> Start small don't try to do what these other amazing women are doing right now. I am sure they didn't just wake up one day and coupon the way they do now.


Ain't that the truth!

I always couponed and shopped sales and stocked up on rock bottom sales.

But when I discovered the coupon forums, I got soooo overwhelmed and confused that at first I gave up on trying to figure it out. But eventually I went back, determined to learn. I'm glad people were patient, because I kept asking the same stupid questions over and over again until it finally started sinking in.

Even then, it was several months before it started getting easy. 

And I still keep learning new tricks!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

My first success!:bouncy: At least for me it is. My store is going to have Totino's pizza'a on sale 10/10.00 I found 2 coupons 1.00 off 5, so now I am down to 10/8.00, but hang on because I get a 20% discount as I work there so now I am down to 10/6.40 .64cents each!!! wish I could print more of these as my kids love them for a snack. This is my first win and I hope to have more in the future.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

NamasteMama said:


> I wish I could figure out this coupon thing, it just makes my head spin how you all get such great deals. I can"t do that no matter how hard I try!


Remembering how difficult it was in the beginning, I always try to make scenarios as simple and clear as possible for newbies.

This is the last deal I'm posting today. (whew). Is this clear enough you can understand it?

http://www.facebook.com/ladycat00#!/notes/cathy-zeiler/cheap-toilet-paper-at-target/489884853103


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

almost two years to really conquer the coupon/sales deals. however, please do not get frustrated with that time frame. Two years is what it took to understand all of the store policies, how I would organize my coupons, how to spot a good deal, and find the sites/blogs that cater to my preferences. I do save so much money though that I consider couponing my second job. My husband may say it is more of a game though. I relish getting things for free, even if that means I can then turn around and donate it to a worthy cause. 
I miss a really good deal once in a while and that is ok, because I know that I am saving money elsewhere. My advice, ask questions and take time to absorb information. Spend some time reading and trying a few deals here and there. Do not try and take it on all at once.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My grandma did the coupon thing, my mom did the coupon thing, I used to live, shop and eat around coupons and loss leaders. I haven't done it in a long time. When we started to grow and produce most of our food we bought very little from the grocery. Places like Sam's Club and GFS don't accept coupons. I should get back into it though. You can get some really good deals and nothing beats free.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

You can stock up without coupons, too. Check out this canned pumpkin deal at Amazon that I just posted:

http://www.facebook.com/note.php?sa...ganic-canned-pumpkin-from-amazon/490107238103


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Since I rarely use the coupons now I do check sales and loss leaders. The clearance sections are good places to look. (Target did away with their clearance, used to be some really good deals there) Even stores like Target where most people don't think to buy groceries now carries a small food supply. I've got less than half price pecans, cinamon flavored real maple syrup, and Florida orange blossom honey (in really nice reusable squeeze containers). I check reduced item bins every time I go to the stores. And we make the special trips for clearance Halloween candy which is frozen and eaten through the next year. I still have Terry's chocolate oranges in the freezer from last Christmas, something like $1.29 each, not a treat I eat every day but they are there if I want some chocolate. Frozen chocolate lasts a long time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> (Target did away with their clearance, used to be some really good deals there)


Really??? Clearance is how I get most of my best deals at Target. The cool thing is, Target will put out high dollar coupons at the same time that they put the stuff those coupons are for on clearance. I get hundreds of dollars worth of household goods that way for free to pennies on the dollar (not to mention the umpteen FREE cases of Chef Boyardee I got there a while back. And all the FREE TOYS!).

I was reading an article in a trade publication, where Target was asked why they do it that way, giving people store coupons that let them get so much valuable free stuff. They said because it gets people in the store.



Danaus29 said:


> Even stores like Target where most people don't think to buy groceries now carries a small food supply.


*Regular Targets* have a small food section with mostly shelf-stable foods (and a few refigerated and frozen).

*Expanded Targets* have a large grocery section with just about everything except for no meat, produce, bakery or deli.

*Super Targets* have a full fledged supermarket, just like a Walmart Supercenter.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes they all have a grocery section now, when they first opened they didn't. But there are still a lot of people who don't think to buy groceries at department stores. Our expanded Target which does carry cold cuts and bread is supposed to be switching to a Super Target. And since we are in one of their test areas ours was among the first to drop the clearance sections. You can still find the clearanced items you just have to look through the regular sections.

I got a whole bunch of Stove Top turkey stuffing mix for 29 cents a box, clearanced to 79 cents and a check-out coupon for $1.00 off when you buy 2. I ended up with 8 boxes before I quit buying. One can handle only so much stuffing, LOL.

This reminds me, I need to check their online ad. I need to buy milk and they have the best milk around.


----------



## buck_1one (Nov 26, 2004)

I can't seem to get the coupons to print. Downloaded the program and tried about a dozen times. Every time I try and print it goes back to the download screen and will not print the coupons. Uninstalled and reinstalled and nothing, bummer really, I could use the $5 off coupon on dog food.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

buck_1one said:


> I can't seem to get the coupons to print. Downloaded the program and tried about a dozen times. Every time I try and print it goes back to the download screen and will not print the coupons. Uninstalled and reinstalled and nothing, bummer really, I could use the $5 off coupon on dog food.


What browser are you using? Where are you getting the link for the coupon?


----------



## buck_1one (Nov 26, 2004)

ladycat said:


> What browser are you using? Where are you getting the link for the coupon?


I'm using FireFox and I got the coupon from the link at the beginning of this thread, the crazy coupon lady.

After your question I tried Explorer and it worked, but I don't ever use Explorer anymore. Is there a way to have it work with FireFox?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

buck_1one said:


> I'm using FireFox and I got the coupon from the link at the beginning of this thread, the crazy coupon lady.
> 
> After your question I tried Explorer and it worked, but I don't ever use Explorer anymore. Is there a way to have it work with FireFox?


This may have been your problem: http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?sduid=143222&t=987337


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

mpillow said:


> This past week I spent $100 at Rite-aid....I earned a $20 rebate for spending $100 since Thanksgiving and received $18 in Rite Aid plus bucks...I got cereal for under a $1 (on sale with coupons and plus bucks)a box--Lucky charms even! TP paper towels plus a whole bunch of stocking stuffers and gifts that were on sale with plus bucks back...


Interesting. I have a close relative who works there and gets a 20% off employee discount, immediate family members get this same discount as I understand it. I wonder if this person could stack coupons and plus bucks on top of that discount. Think I'll ask them about this as that could be good savings.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks so much for the Target coupon info. I didn't know they had coupons on their website. They have 4 that I used, one for GE Reveal light bulbs which are currently on sale. Got a 4 pack for 50 cents. 

Around here Kroger is starting to list in their ads the products which have ecoupons. Stuff I need there too. 

40 years worth of toilet paper???? I think that's a little out there. In my house the mice would find it and make 40 million mouse nests. I would have to buy plastic totes to store it.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

went to rite-aid this am---purchased $107.51 
out of pocket cost $13.11
plus bucks for next week $16.... total net gain $3 minus $3.50 for Sunday papers....grand total cost....61cents.:shrug: not bad

I got 2 gillette razors proglide, 4 gillette deoderant, 2 nyqil, 2 crest toothpaste, 6 dawn dish detergent, 4 old spice body spray (teenaged son), 8 bottles shamp/conditioner, 2 always pads 22ct, 1 pepto bismol, spice jar, candy bar (DD was with me)....used my $20 gift of savings and plus bucks...my total cpn savings was $94.40 (manufacturer from sunday paper, instore cpn from rite aid ad and the gift of savings and plus bucks)

For 2 hrs worth of work (I should get faster as I practice), its like making $50 an hour.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> Thanks so much for the Target coupon info. I didn't know they had coupons on their website. They have 4 that I used, one for GE Reveal light bulbs which are currently on sale. Got a 4 pack for 50 cents.


Target is constantly putting the GE Reveal light bulbs on sale, and constantly putting out store coupons for them. What I do is wait until the sale, and then stack the store coupons with the manufacturer coupons, and get paid to take the bulbs! :bouncy:


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Ladycat- question for you. I have an Epson printer/scanner/fax machine and I can not print Target coupons. Do you have any solutions? I have not been able to print since the changed their coupon set up a year or so ago.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Two of the stores where I live have Old Orchard frozen concentrate on sale this week so I did some searching and found a coupon for it. Print it soon if your interested, these coupons tend to end abruptly.

http://oldorchard.com/promotions/


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

jennytw said:


> Ladycat- question for you. I have an Epson printer/scanner/fax machine and I can not print Target coupons. Do you have any solutions? I have not been able to print since the changed their coupon set up a year or so ago.


Make sure the printer itself is the default printer. 

But I'm 90% sure that I've read a number of posts by people who can't print with a Epson all-in-one. I'll see if I can find any posts where a solution was posted.

I got a Brother monochrome laser printer during the back to school sales, didn't pay any more for it than you'd pay for a halfway decent ink jet. I got it because toner is a tiny fraction of the cost of ink.

Anyone who prints a lot of coupons is encouraged to get a laser printer so it won't be costing an arm and a leg to print stuff all the time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

jennytw said:


> Two of the stores where I live have Old Orchard frozen concentrate on sale this week


Are those local or chain stores?


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

One is a local and one is a chain, but restricted to my area in the midwest.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

jennytw said:


> One is a local and one is a chain, but restricted to my area in the midwest.


What's the name of the chain? Sometimes there will be a blog in that area that does the matchups even for a small chain.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Sunshine Foods. I have noticed that their ads are similar to Fareway and my local store which is an "Affiliated" store


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Found that I can submit my receipts(I split my order) at P&G for more high value coupons!

http://www.pgeverydaysolutions.com/...m_content=image&utm_campaign=everydaySavings#


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

mpillow said:


> Found that I can submit my receipts(I split my order) at P&G for more high value coupons!


Most of your very bestest coupons come through the mail.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

ladycat said:


> Most of your very bestest coupons come through the mail.


Could you elaborate on this? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

DENALI said:


> Could you elaborate on this? Thanks



Mail in offers (I posted a recent example here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=4758914#post4758914 ). There are many, many types of mail in offers.


Sign up for sample sizes of products from the freebie lists. They often come with good coupons.


Contact companies with complaints and praises. They will frequently send you some coupons, often even for free items. (I've also gotten boxes from the companies with the actual products in them. That's better than coupons!).


Go to the websites of the brands you like. If they have a mailing list, get on it!


Sometimes when you do the above (#4), you'll get a chance to join their consumer panel. DO IT! They will send you TONS of coupons to get stuff for free, and also they will send you actual products.


I'm sure I'm forgetting some.

Here are some other ways to get coupons (posts #72 and #73): http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=3948070#post3948070 That's very incomplete, but a good start for beginners.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

ladycat said:


> Ummm, about day 2. I do NOT recommend that beginners buy 4 to 6 Sunday papers every week. I usually only get 2. You will get overwhelmed with 4 to 6 papers, and furthermore, there are many, many sources of coupons besides the Sunday inserts. (I will probably get more than two papers on Jan 2 because there will be 5 inserts that day).
> 
> Another thing to point out, if you live in a rural area, your local paper won't have complete inserts. I get the out of town big city paper.
> 
> Inserts in a small town/small city paper may have a dozen or twenty coupons on a given Sunday, while the big city paper might have 200 that same day.


I'm confused. You say there are many sources of coupons besides the Sunday inserts but then go on to say you will be buying the Jan. 2nd inserts? Does this mean the coupons from the inserts are not available anywhere online?


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

mpillow said:


> I'm focusing my efforts to just one store...rite-aid for now....but with the Sunday papers comes the sale flyers and the drug stores have little symbols that show there is a manufacturer cpn to clip to go with the sale.....its not so hard or complicated. Any it is money in my pocket....major incentive!


What does this symbol look like? I'm looking at a rite aid flyer right now that came in the mail recently. On the front page there is a deal for vicks dayquil and it says,



> You pay $5
> Less mfg coupon - $3
> +up reward - $2
> It's like getting it for Free


Is that what you are talking about?

I only see a few of these throughout the flyer. Just wonder if there is some other symbol to be looking for?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

ladycat said:


> Ummm, about day 2. I do NOT recommend that beginners buy 4 to 6 Sunday papers every week. I usually only get 2. You will get overwhelmed with 4 to 6 papers, and furthermore, there are many, many sources of coupons besides the Sunday inserts. (I will probably get more than two papers on Jan 2 because there will be 5 inserts that day).
> 
> Another thing to point out, if you live in a rural area, your local paper won't have complete inserts. I get the out of town big city paper.
> 
> Inserts in a small town/small city paper may have a dozen or twenty coupons on a given Sunday, while the big city paper might have 200 that same day.





Wayne02 said:


> I'm confused. You say there are many sources of coupons besides the Sunday inserts but then go on to say you will be buying the Jan. 2nd inserts? Does this mean the coupons from the inserts are not available anywhere online?


Sunday inserts are your source for your basic coupon stash. IF you can get a paper that has the complete inserts (see THIS post). At least half the good deals you find require the coupons from the inserts. And some of the major companies NEVER EVER have printable coupons (such as Procter & Gamble). Other companies only very seldom have printables, but do put lots of coupons in the inserts.

The best way for a beginner to start is with the Sunday inserts (date and file them), and then slowly build their coupon stash with those PLUS use the other sources. 

But a beginner should not try to accumulate large numbers of coupons right away. They will get completely overwhelmed, and usually will give up the game before they hardly even get started.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

you buy nyquil for $5....pass the manu fcpn from the sunday insert(minus) $3= $2 out of pocket money...at the end of your rite-aid slip the plus bucks print...in this case $2 for the nyquil purchase (essentially a coupon to use at rite aid within the next 2 weeks..I clip them up and keep with my cash in case I need to grab something...rite aid is 5 miles away for me so its convenient)


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Wayne02 said:


> What does this symbol look like? I'm looking at a rite aid flyer right now that came in the mail recently. On the front page there is a deal for vicks dayquil and it says,
> 
> 
> Is that what you are talking about?
> ...





mpillow said:


> you buy nyquil for $5....pass the manu fcpn from the sunday insert(minus) $3= $2 out of pocket money...at the end of your rite-aid slip the plus bucks print...in this case $2 for the nyquil purchase (essentially a coupon to use at rite aid within the next 2 weeks..I clip them up and keep with my cash in case I need to grab something...rite aid is 5 miles away for me so its convenient)


Rite Aid 101: http://www.southernsavers.com/getting-started-guides/rite-aid-guide/


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

With a handful of coupons and the grocery stores "club" card saved $90 on a $200 grocery bill. ( Haven't shopped in a while..no doubt) and today at Rite-Aid with coupons and store club card saved another $25 on vitamins and drug items. This is my first week of checking the ads and shopping with serious coupons. The grocery store will match any lower prices in area so...I will be checking store ads before shopping next time too. can't believe the prices in supermarket since last months shopping..increasing terribly.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

NamasteMama said:


> I wish I could figure out this coupon thing, it just makes my head spin how you all get such great deals. I can"t do that no matter how hard I try!


Same here, and that's why I look for other people's coupon deals and follow them step by step.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

JanS said:


> Same here, and that's why I look for other people's coupon deals and follow them step by step.


That's why I _post_ them step by step.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

Merks said:


> Where can I find walmart previews?


I ran across a blog that's exclusively for couponing at Walmart. I didn't see any ad previews, but it has a lot of useful info.

http://www.iheartthemart.com/


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Ladycat, I am so indebted to you! I am a seasoned couponeer but you have helped me so much! Thank-you!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Now THIS is prepping with coupons!! :shocked:

http://www.weusecoupons.com/upload/...119-200-boxes-pounds-muellers-pasta-free.html


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I have a bunch of the $1 off Muellers...no one in the state of Maine sells it! 

It makes me want to cry!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

ladycat said:


> I ran across a blog that's exclusively for couponing at Walmart. I didn't see any ad previews, but it has a lot of useful info.
> 
> http://www.iheartthemart.com/


Thanks, some good info there I bookmarked it.


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

ladycat said:


> Now THIS is prepping with coupons!! :shocked:
> 
> http://www.weusecoupons.com/upload/...119-200-boxes-pounds-muellers-pasta-free.html


Now THAT is awesome! Maybe she'll eventually start her own site  Too bad I can't buy Mueller's around here!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I looked at the crazycouponlady site and I'm sorry. I still don't get it. I looked at offers - the usual $1 off coupons. I don't see how you can get items that cost $3 for $.25 with a $1 off coupoon. The coupon printing links I went to wanted me to sign up - give name, address, birthdate AT EVERYSITE. When I printed - some printed one coupon per page with an advertisment on the rest of the page. So add the price of paper and printer ink into your totals. I am still just not seeing the savings. And again - most available were just not for items that I use -even the cleaning/bathrroom products. I find store brands cheaper than name brands with these coupons.....

There is obviously something I am still missing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Callieslamb said:


> I looked at the crazycouponlady site and I'm sorry. I still don't get it. I looked at offers - the usual $1 off coupons. I don't see how you can get items that cost $3 for $.25 with a $1 off coupoon. The coupon printing links I went to wanted me to sign up - give name, address, birthdate AT EVERYSITE. When I printed - some printed one coupon per page with an advertisment on the rest of the page. So add the price of paper and printer ink into your totals. I am still just not seeing the savings. And again - most available were just not for items that I use -even the cleaning/bathrroom products. I find store brands cheaper than name brands with these coupons.....
> 
> There is obviously something I am still missing.


First of all, which stores do you have in your area? Including drug stores?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Callieslamb said:


> I looked at the crazycouponlady site and I'm sorry. I still don't get it. I looked at offers - the usual $1 off coupons. I don't see how you can get items that cost $3 for $.25 with a $1 off coupoon. The coupon printing links I went to wanted me to sign up - give name, address, birthdate AT EVERYSITE. When I printed - some printed one coupon per page with an advertisment on the rest of the page. So add the price of paper and printer ink into your totals. I am still just not seeing the savings. And again - most available were just not for items that I use -even the cleaning/bathrroom products. I find store brands cheaper than name brands with these coupons.....
> 
> There is obviously something I am still missing.


Ok, I've been looking around, and here's an extremely simplified and short tutorial. 

Of course there are a hundred other tricks you can learn, and some get quite complicated. But this simplest of all couponing tricks may be enough to give you that first glimmer of understanding.

http://www.southernsavers.com/learn/


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Callieslamb said:


> I looked at the crazycouponlady site and I'm sorry. I still don't get it. I looked at offers - the usual $1 off coupons. I don't see how you can get items that cost $3 for $.25 with a $1 off coupoon. The coupon printing links I went to wanted me to sign up - give name, address, birthdate AT EVERYSITE. When I printed - some printed one coupon per page with an advertisment on the rest of the page. So add the price of paper and printer ink into your totals. I am still just not seeing the savings. And again - most available were just not for items that I use -even the cleaning/bathrroom products. I find store brands cheaper than name brands with these coupons.....
> 
> There is obviously something I am still missing.


See post #10 here, that may give some understanding of how CVS works:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=3909928#post3909928


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Here are a few of the deals I've gotten using coupons from the Sunday paper..I print some online but not a whole lot (Target mostly)

Sinex this week is $4.97..there was a $4 off one box in the 12/26/10 sunday coupons. I use cold meds. and I know others who use cold meds...97c out of pocket.
Toilet paper tissues were free this week...you pay $1 it prints $1 on your receipt.

Colgate toothpaste this coming week is 2/$5 with $2 print out on receipt, plus a $1 on one cpn (use 2) from last Sunday paper...You'll pay $3 for 2 tubes and get $2 on your receipt...end cost 2 tubes for $1

Stayfree maxi pads were 2/$5 get $2 on your receipt and I had BOGO cpns from sunday paper...I paid $2.50 for 2pkg then got $2 on my receipt....end cost 50cents for 2 pkgs.

I split up my transactions to reduce my out of pocket money....

purchase #1 might be two TP...I pay $2....it prints $2 "rite aid" bucks(clip to use on next order)
purchase #2 would be 2 tissue...I pay $2 in "rite aid" bucks it prints $2 rite aid bucks(clip to use on next order)
purchase #3 2 Sinex with cpn and 2 stayfree with coupons...I pay $4.50...$2 in rite aid bucks from purch. #3 and $2.50 in cash...it prints $2 in rite aid bucks to use on future purchases.
My total OOP money was $4.50....plus I have $2 rite aid money left~ a net of $2.50 for 2pkg of maxi pads, 2 TP, 2 tissue, 2 Sinex.....plus all your rite aid brand purchases count toward the $100 total to get $20 reward withing given time frame (new one is 1/23-3/1/11) called Winter Rewards.

With a little homework and good coupons I'll reach the $100 reward level with maybe $10 OOP because there are deals within the deals plus coupons...and rebate items. And I'm not strictly adhering to brand loyalty or things "I" only use....I'm going to make money on the diabetic cream I get for my brother at the end of the month after rebate...he gets a $20 tube of cream free and I make $10.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

mpillow said:


> And I'm not strictly adhering to brand loyalty or things "I" only use....I'm going to make money on the diabetic cream I get for my brother at the end of the month after rebate...he gets a $20 tube of cream free and I make $10.


I love it when I get paid to take stuff. I take the moneymakers whether or not I use the product. I ALWAYS find someone who needs what I can't use. And taking the moneymakers lowers the bill on the stuff I DO use.


----------



## goosifer (Mar 2, 2008)

ladycat said:


> Ok, I've been looking around, and here's an extremely simplified and short tutorial.
> 
> Of course there are a hundred other tricks you can learn, and some get quite complicated. But this simplest of all couponing tricks may be enough to give you that first glimmer of understanding.
> 
> http://www.southernsavers.com/learn/


Another site you can go to for a beginner's intro to couponing is http://couponsdealsandmore.com/library/how-begin-couponing/


----------



## goosifer (Mar 2, 2008)

ladycat said:


> See post #10 here, that may give some understanding of how CVS works:
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=3909928#post3909928


For learning how to work the deals at different drug stores, you can go to:
CVS http://couponsdealsandmore.com/cvs-deals/cvs-tutorial-2/
Walgreens http://couponsdealsandmore.com/library/walgreens-tutorial/
Rite Aid http://couponsdealsandmore.com/library/rite-aid-tutorial/


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

ladycat said:


> First of all, which stores do you have in your area? Including drug stores?


walgreens...wal mart....miejers....target....Maybe Rite-aid. 
Hardings, Kroger 40 miles,


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

ladycat said:


> Ok, I've been looking around, and here's an extremely simplified and short tutorial.
> 
> Of course there are a hundred other tricks you can learn, and some get quite complicated. But this simplest of all couponing tricks may be enough to give you that first glimmer of understanding.
> 
> http://www.southernsavers.com/learn/


So you are using 2 coupons for 1 product? buy 1 box of cheerios and use a manufacturer's coupoon as well as the store coupon on that one box?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

Callieslamb said:


> walgreens...wal mart....miejers....target....Maybe Rite-aid.
> Hardings, Kroger 40 miles,


Ok, we don't have a Meijer's here, but I know you can get some mighty good deals there. 

And I'm SO jealous of people who have a Kroger. I see more people posting their pics and receipts for their shopping trips there for hundreds of dollars worth of free groceries than I see for any other grocery store.

You can find the forums for both of those HERE. Just go there, read, and ask questions.

The Target forum is HERE. You can get *some* free groceries there too, but mainly it's good for household goods, cleaning supplies, and a few other odds and ends (and sometimes even free clothes).



Callieslamb said:


> So you are using 2 coupons for 1 product? buy 1 box of cheerios and use a manufacturer's coupoon as well as the store coupon on that one box?


You can use one manufacturer coupon and one store coupon per item.

You can take it beyond that, though, using a method called super-stacking. Here's an example: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=4631946#post4631946


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

I still like Big Lots. It is hard to find coupons for black olives, but today I went to Big Lots w/ a 20% off Q, and noticed Early California olived, 6 oz cans for $1 ea! Bought 18 cans, and ended up paying only 80 Â¢ each. And I did not take as much time to research the Q's at other stores. FOr me, my time is limited.

I'd rather be selling CD's on Amazon for $53 each. OK, not all of them are that much, most are around $8.

Oicked up the CVS flyer, and I just don't use that much toiletry stuff. If you don't buy soda or chips, then you don't save as much.

But if you have more time, than Q-pon'g can work out .


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

GoldenCityMuse said:


> I still like Big Lots. It is hard to find coupons for black olives, but today I went to Big Lots w/ a 20% off Q, and noticed Early California olived, 6 oz cans for $1 ea! Bought 18 cans, and ended up paying only 80 Â¢ each. And I did not take as much time to research the Q's at other stores. FOr me, my time is limited.
> 
> I'd rather be selling CD's on Amazon for $53 each. OK, not all of them are that much, most are around $8.
> 
> ...


I get all my olives at CVS for FREE. :nana:

If you just look at the flyer, you'll miss most of the hidden deals and scenarios that let you get all the free stuff. That's why there are forums and blogs where people post all that stuff.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes, yes, but you have to look at the total or TCoQ! Total Cost of Qponing. I stole it from business. Total Cost of Ownership. You have to include the value of your time.
Now that I have a full time job [hallelujah!] it makes a difference.

One way of calculating the real cost would be to total your entire oop expenses for all your purchases, divided by the retail price it scanned at. SO if for example, you spent $400 at CVS last year, for $1000 worth of stuff, that means you actually spent 40cents/dollar, which is a 60% savings. Of course I don't know your actual numbers, but your olives were NOT free. Cheaper than what I paid, very likely, but not free. 
So there!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

GoldenCityMuse said:


> Yes, yes, but you have to look at the total or TCoQ! Total Cost of Qponing. I stole it from business. Total Cost of Ownership. You have to include the value of your time.
> Now that I have a full time job [hallelujah!] it makes a difference.
> 
> One way of calculating the real cost would be to total your entire oop expenses for all your purchases, divided by the retail price it scanned at. SO if for example, you spent $400 at CVS last year, for $1000 worth of stuff, that means you actually spent 40cents/dollar, which is a 60% savings. Of course I don't know your actual numbers, but your olives were NOT free. Cheaper than what I paid, very likely, but not free.
> So there!


More like $200 at CVS for $5000 worth of stuff. 

Lindsay olives go on sale at CVS for $1 a can. That's when I use my $1 coupons. So they ARE free.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

Check this out:

[YOUTUBE]P-BsjPjm2bo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Loved the link. I have never ever heard of being able to use 2 coupons for 1 product. Ever. I might have to try and see if I land in jail.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

There's a mess of Ken's salad dressing coupons...$1 off an 8oz or larger...the 8oz are usually on sale for .99
The week of 1/30 looks like stayfree will be bogo at Rite aid and there are BOGO cpns plus it counts toward spend $100 get $20 reward...
Hoping to get to Walmart then end of the month with coffee and toothbrush cpns...
Maybe save the candy cpns for after Valentines?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

Callieslamb said:


> Loved the link. I have never ever heard of being able to use 2 coupons for 1 product. Ever. I might have to try and see if I land in jail.


I do it ALL the time. That's one of the big "secrets" of free grocery shopping. I post some of the best stacking deals at Facebook, but most of those I got from blogs and forums first (some of them I figure out myself).


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

mpillow said:


> The week of 1/30 looks like stayfree will be bogo at Rite aid and there are BOGO cpns


Another great way to get free stuff! BOGO sale + BOGO coupon = both items for FREE!!


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Ladycat, I find it rather sad that folks want to argue a fact that you know is true. I have couponed for many, many years. It works for me and for you. If others are not interested then why don't they just skip any coupon postings? Why the desire to tell us that what we get is not worth the time? I have always considered the time I spent with coupons was my part time job.
I am very adept and extremely organized so my time investment is not as great as one would think. Couponing is not for everyone so why do people feel the need to knock it?


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I know I enjoy it, save money that I can spend elsewhere to stretch the budget. Works for me =)


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh no, looks like I've run afowl, ahem afoul, of the chicken mob. Or is it the Coupon MOB.

OK, so LC-CM did get her olives free after coupon [except for the pro-rata cost of the newspaper & or coupon clipping service]

I thought she meant using CVS coupons on them.

Mea Culpa.

And hey, I've been using coupons since High School [30+ years ago] so I am not against Qponing.
I simply don't have the time, nor the right stores. Wish we had a RiteAid here in the hill country.

Anyway, I don't see the good olive coupons available. Just the 55Â¢ off Lindsay naturals, which I have not noticed on sale, and $1 off the recloseables. I have not seen them in the stores around here yet, could be missing them.

I was just responding in fun to her little smiley post 90. SHe didn't have to be so rude, making fun of my gallant effort. [grin] Must be the male//female communication disconnect.

:nana:
SO THERE!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

GoldenCityMuse said:


> Oh no, looks like I've run afowl, ahem afoul, of the chicken mob. Or is it the Coupon MOB.
> 
> OK, so LC-CM did get her olives free after coupon [except for the pro-rata cost of the newspaper & or coupon clipping service]
> 
> ...


No cost at all for the olive coupons, I get them out of magazines that I subscribe to for free.

And if I came across as rude, I sincerely apologize. I get frustrated, but I try very hard not to get hateful.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

FYI - MSN has a video on their front page about extreme couponing this morning.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

How can i print coupons from a previous week such as January 6?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> FYI - MSN has a video on their front page about extreme couponing this morning.


Link? I don't know what MSN is.



po boy said:


> How can i print coupons from a previous week such as January 6?


I don't understand what you mean by "previous week". Can you be more explicit? What coupon are you wanting to print?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't understand what you mean by "previous week". Can you be more explicit? What coupon are you wanting to print?[/QUOTE]

My question is is there a way to print these old coupons. As an example the SS-10/17???
*GenTeal Eye or Gel Drops, Unisom, Ergobeads Eye Pillow, MidNite Sleep Aid $9.99
*_Buy 1, Receive $2 +Up Reward
_$1.50/1 GenTeal, any from *SS-10/17
*$1.00/1 MidNite or MidNite PM from SS-11/7
$1.00/1 MidNite or MidNite PM from KensSS-1/9
$1.00/1 MidNite or MidNite PM from EyeMasterSS-9/12
Pay as low as $8.49, Receive $2 +Up Reward
Final Price: $6.49

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

This video goes good in this topic. It's from yesterday's Good Morning America.

*Drugstores Get Into The Grocery Game*

You can save big on food by hitting drugstore sales. 

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Consumer/...tab=9482930&section=1206852&playlist=12746564

This is one way we supercouponers get a lot of free groceries.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

po boy said:


> I don't understand what you mean by "previous week". Can you be more explicit? What coupon are you wanting to print?
> 
> My question is is there a way to print these old coupons. As an example the SS-10/17???
> *GenTeal Eye or Gel Drops, Unisom, Ergobeads Eye Pillow, MidNite Sleep Aid $9.99
> ...


That's not a printable coupon.

SS-10/17 means that coupon is found in the October 17 Smartsource insert in the Sunday paper.

Start saving up your Sunday inserts and date them on the front cover with a marker. Then when you see a coupon matchup to a sale, you'll know which insert to look in for that coupon. 

If you don't get the Sunday paper, ask your friends and neighbors who do if they will save their inserts for you (assuming they don't use the coupons themselves!).


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks,

I have started saving and dating them on the front


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

Just for the heck of it, I looked in my October 17 Smartsource, and there is the $1.50/1 GenTeal coupon.


----------



## Aunt Elner (Feb 6, 2005)

Ms Ladycat, I was wondering if you might direct me to some locations where I can find good coupons/deals on disposable diapers? I have a new grandson, and while I prefer cloth diapers at my house, my daughter uses disposables at home; I'd like to help her cut her costs for these. Thank you for any help you can provide!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

Aunt Elner said:


> Ms Ladycat, I was wondering if you might direct me to some locations where I can find good coupons/deals on disposable diapers? I have a new grandson, and while I prefer cloth diapers at my house, my daughter uses disposables at home; I'd like to help her cut her costs for these. Thank you for any help you can provide!


Here's a deal I posted on Facebook a couple weeks ago. I don't know if it's still valid, but you can check it out and see:

=====================================================

Amazon has 84-count Pampers Swaddlers Dry Max Diapers, Newborn for $9.94 when you checkout with Subscribe & Save + join Amazon mom + available $3 in coupons. Shipping is FREE.

Here's how to do it:

1. Join Amazon Mom at http://www.amazon.com/gp/mom/signup/info

2. Sign into your Amazon account

3. Click here for coupon page: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?t=ladsblo0c-20&tag=ladsblo0c﻿-20&ie=UTF8&docId=1000490791

4. Click on "Save $1.50 on any one Pampers Cruisers, Swaddler Sensitive or Extra Protection Diapers" 

5. Click here for the diapers: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00347AGFK﻿

6. Click on "Save $1.50 with this Coupon" and click "Clip this coupon" button on the product page

7. Select "subscribe now" (right side of page). You can choose how often you want them shipped.

8. Checkout, total should be $9.94 with FREE shipping.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Aunt Elner said:


> Ms Ladycat, I was wondering if you might direct me to some locations where I can find good coupons/deals on disposable diapers? I have a new grandson, and while I prefer cloth diapers at my house, my daughter uses disposables at home; I'd like to help her cut her costs for these. Thank you for any help you can provide!


What stores do you have nearby?

Babies don't need to be changed 10 times a day as recommended(I had mine down to 4 diapers most days with a bed pad at night)...and the kiddos can train by 16-18 months with due diligence... I had ZERO diaper rash....watered down juice for less acid on their teeth and to stretch it for the family.

Try to find one of those old timey potty chair/high chair. My mom used to start us VERY young when she figured out our schedule...:hrm:


----------



## Aunt Elner (Feb 6, 2005)

Thank you, ladies 

I'm going to try to get a few packages of Newborn size - she received quite a few packages at her shower, and he's at 8lb 5oz now; but am also hoping to look for good deals on the next size up. I really need to go to all my local stores and add the various diapers to my price book so that I'll know when I spot a good deal.

MPillow, major chains nearby are Wal-Mart, K-Mart, CVS, Walgreen's, Big Lots, Family Dollar, and Dollar General; I also have Meijer and Target that are within ad-match distance for Wal-Mart. None of the stores around here double coupons; I will have to check their policies on printed coupons from the 'net.

I've got a $1.50 off one pkg of Pampers coupon that expires 1/31/11 and K-Mart has Pampers Jumbo on sale for $8.99, so I will probably ad-match at Wal-Mart since it's on my way home from work, where I would have to drive 30+ miles to get to the K-Mart. 

I plan to work on training him early, but with 4 main caregivers - Mommy, Daddy, Grammy, and Babysitter - it's really hard to get everyone on the same page. My daughter was day time potty-trained at 14 months; dry at night at 23 months.

Thank you, again!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

www.momsview.com for baby related coupons

In the past I've signed up at gerber, beechnut, baby formula sites and diaper sites for Q's...I think huggies does a point thing where you can earn baby toys...


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Diapers at target....thru Sat. the boxes of huggies are 29.99....there is a $3 cpn at target.com you can print (print 2) and a $3 cpn to print at thekrazycouponlady.com (print 2)
When you buy 2 cases you'll get a $10 target gift card...you can use one target Q and one manufactureQ on each $29.99 box (over 100 diapers each)....so $23.99 times 2 = $48 plus you'll get $10 to spend later....on more diapers!


----------



## Aunt Elner (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow - Thanks!! I'll see if I can get up to Target before the sale goes off! I will also sign up for the baby sites - my daughter is supposed to be off work for 8 weeks since she had a c-section, and she is getting a little stir crazy; maybe I can get her to sign me up; and a couple of my friends, too - that would bring extra coupons in.

I didn't end up using my Pampers coupon yesterday - the Pampers and Huggies were $8.97/pk 42, Luvs 6.97/pk 42, and store brand (Parent's Choice?) were $5.97/pk 42. I'm not sure what the quality difference is, but I just couldn't bring myself to pay a higher price for the Pampers than the Luvs or store brand. I did check the Pampers package to see if maybe there were coupons or other deals inside that would make up the difference, but didn't see anything.

I did get a few other good deals with coupons however; by using some buy one get one half off deals, then having coupons for each of the two items as well. Now to get a new printer - I have one of the infamous HPs that refuse to work when they think the ink is too low.

I really appreciate the effort that you ladies are going through to give us this information; thank you!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I used the LUVs on my kids in combo with some cloth...2 are teens now...but as it became potty train-up time, I did switch to off brand diapers and the padded undies that let them feel "wet"
There was a homemade formed diaper pattern in backwoods home magazine within the past year or so...might be worth your time.


----------



## Aunt Elner (Feb 6, 2005)

I used that pattern, with some modifications, to make the cloth diapers that I will be using here at home


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

I spent some time this morning watching utube videos on couponing and forming a plan... now it's time to put feet to this...


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

ronron said:


> I spent some time this morning watching utube videos on couponing and forming a plan... now it's time to put feet to this...


It works and it gets easier!


----------

